# Want a new phone but can't give up Unlimited Data? Read here!



## DaRkL3AD3R (Aug 6, 2011)

Sup folks,

Well it's 2013, and I assume anyone reading this who really is interested in Android will be looking for something new. I know I was, and I had my eyes set on the Samsung Galaxy Note 2. But there was just one problem: I refused to give up my unlimited data. I knew that the general consensus was you either cough up full retail price for your phone, or you simply don't get one and that was the only way to keep this data package. Well I have some good news for you guys who might be looking to move past this device, I have a working method that will let you buy a new device at subsidized pricing, AND keep your unlimited data! Interested? Read on 

Requirements:

-Line with unlimited data
-De-activated dumb phone

This process can be done anyway you feel most comfortable with, whether it be over the phone, on the website, or in store. I personally did this alone myself on the website, but I did later in the process go into the store to finish it up. Here's how the process looks:

1) Add a new line to your account
2) Order on this new line your phone of choice at subsidized pricing
3) Add a tiered data package to this line only, leave your primary plans alone
4) Add a pay-as-you-go text messaging plan
5) Once you have your new device, activate it on the new line
6) Take your dumb phone and activate it over your new device
7) Remove the tiered data plan and sub it with a pay-per-MB plan
8) Get a new SIM card that fits your new device and activate it on your primary line

That's it! Congratulations you now have a new device and kept your unlimited data! Here's how the pricing breaks down using the Galaxy Note 2 as an example:

Full Retail = $700

----------------VS----------------

Subsidized = $300
+
Activation Fee = $35
+
Monthly Increase = $~12 x 24 months = $288
=
Total Cost = $623

You are saving approximately $70 however the main principle is you are not paying that all in one shot. With this method you are essentially able to finance the phone off while keeping that precious unlimited data.

I hope this helps some of you guys! I think it's time we all move past this thing







so go ahead and give this a shot, for me it was totally worth it and my wife and I are 100% happier with our new devices. There's no comparison between the two phones and I won't even begin to go into that. There's plenty of material all over the web and forums to show you why it's worth your money.

Good luck and if you have any questions, feel free to post them! Enjoy!


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

DaRkL3AD3R said:


> Sup folks,
> 
> Well it's 2013, and I assume anyone reading this who really is interested in Android will be looking for something new. I know I was, and I had my eyes set on the Samsung Galaxy Note 2. But there was just one problem: I refused to give up my unlimited data. I knew that the general consensus was you either cough up full retail price for your phone, or you simply don't get one and that was the only way to keep this data package. Well I have some good news for you guys who might be looking to move past this device, I have a working method that will let you buy a new device at subsidized pricing, AND keep your unlimited data! Interested? Read on
> 
> ...


One flaw in your math there. You forgot the taxes and other fees they tack on every month on your bill. So if you figure those in I bet you might come out cheaper just paying full retail pricing. I think this is why Verizon has raised the subsidized prices on their phones. They are not stupid people it didn't take long for them to figure it out. They did a silent fix so they wouldn't have to listen to people bitch at them. In the end they are getting more money in the long run than they would have if they sold it to you outright at the full price.

So in the end who is screwing over who? Lol

Unless you have someone in your family that needs a second line and is happy with a dumb phone. Then its a waste of money and you was better off just paying retail for the phone.

Then what happens in a year when you want another new phone. Add another line and do the same thing?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

Even better and cheaper >buy one off swappa or eBay >activate it, done! > Still keep unlimited <

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeReaper (Nov 23, 2011)

I got a nexus for my wife do I need to take it to Verizon to turn it on or can I just put the sim in it I've never swapped phones before lol


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Gnex uses a smaller sim card then the bolt.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DeReaper (Nov 23, 2011)

kk thanks I should keep unlimited right? also can I drop the insurance


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Yes you should keep unlimited if you didn't get the gnex as a subsidized upgrade

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DeReaper (Nov 23, 2011)

eBay,but what about dropping the insurance will they allow it and keep the unlimited?


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Call and ask. About all I can tell ya

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeReaper (Nov 23, 2011)

lol I hate talking on the phone







but thanks for all the help lol if she doesn't like the phone it will be mine tehehe


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Np and hell yeah on taking it if she doesn't like it. Its like with my wife every phone I get her she complains about something on it. But 99% of it I can fix if she let me root it. But noooooo I hear don't touch my phone but make it work. She sounds like an iPhone owner lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeReaper (Nov 23, 2011)

lol yeah she never wanted me to root her thunderbolt but couldn't stand how mine always worked better


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Women









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tm24fan8 (Aug 1, 2011)

DeReaper said:


> lol yeah she never wanted me to root her thunderbolt but couldn't stand how mine always worked better


See my wife caught on to that and now demands I root her phones and do whatever it takes to make them as good as I've made my Thunderbolt. Course now she's on an Inc2 which I'd say is a better phone anyway, but even nicer with CM9









Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R (Aug 6, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> One flaw in your math there. You forgot the taxes and other fees they tack on every month on your bill. So if you figure those in I bet you might come out cheaper just paying full retail pricing. I think this is why Verizon has raised the subsidized prices on their phones. They are not stupid people it didn't take long for them to figure it out. They did a silent fix so they wouldn't have to listen to people bitch at them. In the end they are getting more money in the long run than they would have if they sold it to you outright at the full price.
> 
> So in the end who is screwing over who? Lol
> 
> ...


I left out taxes on both sides of the coin, so you can tack on an additional amount for both. Even after you include the monthly taxes and surcharges to the additional line it still comes out to cheaper than the full retail price, and it let's you finance. All the while this is assuming the premium $299.99 initial subsidized pricing. Give it a short period of time and I'm sure we'll see the discount price drop to even lower, widening the gap in savings from buying full retail.

But you are correct in that if you have someone on your account with a dumb-phone line already, using their upgrade to buy the phone then transfer the device to your line would be 100% better than opening a new line. I was just making the general idea out so that it could be used by ANYONE with a bare minimum of 1 line that has unlimited data.

Thanks for your post.


----------

